# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  المرجو المساعدة في فك شفرة alcatel ot-s210

## chtiga

Imei:352409022696022
Sun:01001
Provide:s210x-2eyges1

----------


## mohamed73

غيز مدعوم بالايمي اخي

----------


## chtiga

شكرا اخي 
جربته على gb key بالكابل ولكن بدون نتيجة

----------


## mohamed73

البولار او الفريوز اخي

----------

